# Replacing sideview mirror (just the glass)



## JRBrady (Jan 28, 2008)

I broke the glass on my 05 Maxima when backing out of my garage. Just the glass is broken, the housing is fine. Even though the glass is cracked, I can still electronically adjust it.

I order the replacement glass from a dealership but they wanted to charge me $50 to install it and I decided I'd try and save some $.

Can somebody please tell me how to remove the glass? It looks like it simply snaps in, but am having trouble popping the old glass out.

Thanks!


----------

